
Show HN: Get position:sticky for your html tables today. #JavaScriptMagic - l1am0
https://github.com/simonfrey/html_tables_sticky_header
======
altbdoor
Hey, nice work! But it seems that the width of the sticky columns get a little
jumpy. [https://webmshare.com/vJg80](https://webmshare.com/vJg80)

